# IIT Madras Treasure Hunt "Kryptyk"



## ico (Sep 16, 2008)

People who had participated earlier in IIT-D's Krypton already know what to do....

If they're interested, then they can surely register here: *www.shaastra.org/2008/events/Kryptyk and start solving. 

I'll start solving tomorrow.

Waiting for dreamcatcher, Ecko, Pathik and other guys.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn i can't log in.. It says Wrong User name or Password.. Where do i register for this event?


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Damn i can't log in.. It says Wrong User name or Password.. Where do i register for this event?


You've to register twice.

1st here: *www.shaastra.org/userportal/home/

And after this register here: *www.shaastra.org/2008/Events/Kryptyk/contest/register

And now login here using the Username-Password which you used registering in the 2nd step: *www.shaastra.org/2008/Events/Kryptyk/contest/login


----------



## nvidia (Sep 16, 2008)

^^Thanks.. I'm in the 2nd level now..

In Level 8 now 8)
Will continue tomorrow.. 8)


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess the guy who suggested this name got placed in motorola  



_


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Thanks.. I'm in the 2nd level now..
> 
> In Level 8 now 8)
> Will continue tomorrow.. 8)


I had directly jumped to 19th level  but now it says, you've to solve each and every question.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2008)

I had gotten to 7th but got bored. I thought none of you was on this. Will start again tomorrow.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone got through the 8th?



gagandeep said:


> I had directly jumped to 19th level  but now it says, you've to solve each and every question.


Same here... I think it was from the 3rd level.. Not sure..


----------



## Pathik (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks to AMD, we are on 10th now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

help with level 10 guyss....stuck.


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2008)

Haha......

dreamcatcher a.k.a AMD, throttled me to 10th now and we solved the 10th in a very unorthodox manner.  We didn't solve it the way they were expecting us.   

We both on 11th now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2008)

Me in 14 and stuck again.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 19, 2008)

call me stupid, i can't figure out where to type anything on the 2nd level


----------



## nvidia (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Change the url..


----------



## karmanya (Sep 19, 2008)

still stuck on 2.. i really am stupid.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Think of Global health organisations.. And then replace the last part of the url with the answer..


----------



## karmanya (Sep 20, 2008)

ah.. got it
On level three, recognized the quote from Monty Python's quest for the holy grail(which incidentally is an awesome movie) and tried everything from mary magdalene to a cup.. It takes me to a page that says .. "Please do not hurry.. you can come here after finishing your previous levels.." 
Im guessing thats not the actual fourth level?


----------



## Ecko (Sep 20, 2008)

Saw it just now but it seems that registration page is down


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 20, 2008)

Stuck in 16 now.Damn i suck!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ I'm stuck on the same thing karmanya...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 20, 2008)

Think about Python the language there. What do you make with languages?


----------



## Ecko (Sep 20, 2008)

Me on 6th guyz
Ny hints to speed up


----------



## karmanya (Sep 20, 2008)

w00t. Thanks Pathik, got it now.
Stuck on 5th right now..


----------



## Ecko (Sep 20, 2008)

struck on 16th now
throttled by AMD & also self solving


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 20, 2008)

STRUCK AT LEVEL8 ......is the answer contain @ or . or number


----------



## nvidia (Sep 20, 2008)

^^Nope.. No dots.. No numbers


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ clue plsssss


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ Read it. in words
both lines. related to books.

Me+ AMD = 21


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 21, 2008)

Me+Pathik=27


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

yaar stuck on 18th from last 2 days...

wat the f***?

plz help..

hey amd , pathik, ecko, gagandeep..and i seen many in kryton..remember me.or not..???


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2008)

Me+AMD=29 

What do you need to fight darkness?


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey amd is not here....wat happened..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 21, 2008)

He died of raaaboic attack.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

@pathik
i knowthat its related to boks..but could get the meaning related

is it 4 alphabet?,,,,,plz help stuck for a day @ level 8


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

thnx...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

@neha08 .can u help me pls


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

check the book nm u ll get it..u kno the ans...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

i checked all combination of book words....stuck.......atleast tell whats the length of answer pls....


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

dude ..enuff hint is given..only i can say is ans does not contain spaces....

still on 18th ...fight against darkness..??

username..????

it shuld be source of light....

m i going right..????


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

@neha08 i know level 18 clue n answer....

one clue-check some source code file

can u pls ...jus pls help me for level 8


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2008)

^ a famous author wrote three books. the first was superb , 2nd so-so and the third flopped. first two are being made into movies.

read the text for the book names. what is missing?


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

aur kya hint chahiye..poora ans to bata diya...

well pathik tell me m i going right...????


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2008)

click on the light, check the source. you can access what you need from all the levels.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

k Thankx...tryin


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

nufffin is there in source code..except the calling of function 3()....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

@neha

crib.js


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

thnx on 19th now...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 21, 2008)

^^you are farting on the ans.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

Hurray im in level 12..thankx google


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmm nice...

well m on 20th..

two pics i have recognized..nic, cruz, who are other two..


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

I am on 14th still...I'm not able to get time to solve them.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

im in sixteenth ...any clue

@gagan think abt varieties of jokes


----------



## Neha008 (Sep 21, 2008)

m on 21 ....

got the series....

just the same as asked in krypton....

but not gettin wats the ans...

any hint..???

hey Amd..sorry cant recognise u....!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 21, 2008)

Im on 20


----------



## devilinprada (Sep 21, 2008)

hey ppl..i'm stuck on 30.. cud ane1 of u plz pass a hint


----------



## ashishanand19 (Sep 21, 2008)

lvl 16...
any hints pls...is it related to color..i hv tried every combination...not working...


----------



## devilinprada (Sep 21, 2008)

color??? hell no
its smthing dat u had in the previus level..15 dat is minus sthg

THINK LITERALLY


----------



## Ecko (Sep 21, 2008)

Guyz help with 16th 
Pm if u can


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 21, 2008)

Joined now . Stuck on 4th .... ne hints


----------



## roonie (Sep 21, 2008)

^^the pic has the way to 5th ....6th any hints please


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

Not on PC.......


----------



## Ecko (Sep 21, 2008)

on 19th  guyz

Wats this 
3  £6.9£    N  6E.6ζ


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 21, 2008)

omg! nerd orgy!

hahahaha.


----------



## ashishanand19 (Sep 21, 2008)

badly struck on 16th...cant get through the weight thing.....
pls hlp...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2008)

It sucks guys. Left it already.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 22, 2008)

stuck on level 5.. any help?


----------



## ashishanand19 (Sep 22, 2008)

lvl 5...
google might help u to identify the person.....


----------



## karmanya (Sep 22, 2008)

i dont get it? are they song lyrics? don't think they belong to any poem.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 22, 2008)

Dont think. JFGI


----------



## roonie (Sep 22, 2008)

6th someone help please..!..Am not tat brilliant


----------

